# Craftsman Pinup Girls For The Shop



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I always like the pinup girl paintings from WW-2, old tool calanders etc.

Got these and mounted them in frames and put them up in the shop for a "classic look".


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Uh-hunh…. mama hasn't been out to the shop yet and seen them has she?

I just bought a brand new box of band-aids, I'll make you a good deal on a few of them.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

HAHAHA!!!!! They will NOT distract me


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice idea…what will you say when she comes into the shop and you're just standing there , looking at the wall ?
LOL


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Well now my wife wants to go to a photo studio here that does "pinup photography" , so she can have her own pic up on the shop wall


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Will you be posting that picture here on LJs?

Your project definitely ads a touch of "Class (lessness)" to the shop! Lol.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm with DIYaholic! LOL

If those women are from ww2, I hate to think what they would look like now.

Lee


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

HAHA…you guys crack me up. And if my wife does get the pics, and they hang in the shop, she knows I would post them


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*THIS THREAD HAS BEEN PLACED ON MY WATCH LIST!!!*

I have also, linked it to my phone and reprogrammed government computers!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

much better than an old guy
in coveralls
standing with a saw

unless it's a big band saw

those sure beat the ones da vinci
had on his walls
(maybe mona lisa just isn't
my kind of girl)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , let us know when the Mrs. is ready to be scrutinized by thousands of woodworkers !


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

A few Playboy centerfolds will work also.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

The Rigid Tool calender used to be a "gotta get me one of those" every year. Do they still do one?

Bob


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

vintage, clean, but sexy


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Dusty, she only cares about the opinion of one woodworker


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

See there….I go back to my previous post. Craftsman USED to do SOME things right.
Bill


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

got bandaids? HAHAH


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

NAPA calenders used to be pretty good too.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"Dusty, she only cares about the opinion of one woodworker "
Any chance it's me ? LOL


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

didn't know sears had made such a collection.keep me posted on any new current photos you might hang on the wall ;-)


----------



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

those pics are classics from an era long ago. I gets its no diff that in an auto shop where the guys put pics of naked girls all over the hood of cars. Your pics add class.


----------



## AndyMc (Feb 4, 2014)

Men! We do love curves, don't we?


----------

